# Scarborough (and Whitby) overnighting



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi all

we've just returned from a few days oop north, incluidng a visit to my client who has the Fish & Chip shops in Scarborough. We stopped at the CCC site - very good and very busy, obviously assisted by the good weather! We drove the van down to Sandisde on Monday morning, and there were obviously MH's that had been parked up overnight on North Bay, and in the fishdock car park. We've seen them before there, and asked my client about it, and he said that it's quite common now. Some of the commercial site owners have made noises to the council about it, but the way they have set it up, the council can't do anything about stopping overnighting :lol: . Since the new system has been set up, they charge £6 for 24 hour parking on Niorth Bay, and in the fish dock. And although signs are on the machines on North Bay saying "No Camping overnight" (Who's camping? :lol: ), they can't stop you becuase you've paid to park overnight. Note - there's no "no camping overnight" sign on the fish dock parking!

Viv saw a MHF member in the fish dock car park when I was in the chippy, and they had parked there overnight, and on north bay, and at Whitby. My client said that he sees quite a few MH's on north bay in the mornings, but pointed out that they would probably not be there in November when the sea is lashing over the top!! 

So, it seems that at the moment you should be Ok to overnight on North Bay, and elsewhere, please be considerate, and use the CCC or other sites to dump the waste. But don't be surprised if the commercial site owners put pressure on the council to do away with this "loophole"
 

But would the community be losing out on the money spent by MHers who "wild" there, as the majority probably wouldn't use the commercial sites anyway, and would go elsewhere.

has anybody overnighted there recently, or has anybody local heard about this?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes us not last week but weekend before it was ok but local skinhead had a go calling Drew scum and don't think he realised he was with others he said he was going to lob a brick and we made a hasty retreat to Fraisthorpe.

We won't go back there in fact I can honestly say we spent about £80 in the town on restaurants and amusements etc and that is the last penny I will ever spend in Scarborough talk about chavtastic it was horrible. 

It's such a shame too as it's a very nice town and a stunning place to park North Bay but what gets me is who are they to say we shouldn't park there? Do they own it? And I would never go to a campsite there they again are like chav towns! Scotlands for me beats it hands down!

Greenie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Yes us not last week but weekend before it was ok but local skinhead had a go calling Drew scum and don't think he realised he was with others he said he was going to lob a brick and we made a hasty retreat to Fraisthorpe.
> 
> We won't go back there in fact I can honestly say we spent about £80 in the town on restaurants and amusements etc and that is the last penny I will ever spend in Scarborough talk about chavtastic it was horrible.
> 
> ...


Can understand you being upset Greenie, but not everyone is the same, you and Drew are not 'scum', neither are many of people, of whom I am one, who use the Scarborough campsite 'chavs'
I will continue to use the Scarborough site, also use Filey municipal.

Scotland is great, produced me after all :lol:
There are areas in Scotland where I wouldn't dream of overnighting. 

Sue


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

suedew said:


> greenasthegrass said:
> 
> 
> > Yes us not last week but weekend before it was ok but local skinhead had a go calling Drew scum and don't think he realised he was with others he said he was going to lob a brick and we made a hasty retreat to Fraisthorpe.
> ...


Sue

I think Greenie was in North Bay, not on the campsite :?:

and yes, Scarborough is a town of contrasts - the busy area in South Bay is someimes seedy, certainly frequented by some of who Greenie refers to as chavs. But North Bay is a contrast, (surfers in the bay on Monday) as is the clifftop area in South Bay (up where they film the outside shots for "The Royal"). 
Anybody else overnighted in S'Boro recently?


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Well as someone who lives on Scarborough's South side I dont consider myself a Chav. I don't know what you expect from a tourist seaside town but machines, candy floss, etc, etc, this how people make a living. Scarborough is a beautiful place and if all you saw was the front then you have missed plenty.
As for the parking, I have to pay to park outside my home the whole year around and if I park the motorhome outside I have to pay for a scratch card. Where as from November to March I could park in a prime site on Marine Drive free facing the sea. Yes plenty motorhome's park free around there all winter through without any problems and why not.
Jackie & Keith


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

jax said:


> Well as someone who lives on Scarborough's South side I dont consider myself a Chav. I don't know what you expect from a tourist seaside town but machines, candy floss, etc, etc, this how people make a living. Scarborough is a beautiful place and if all you saw was the front then you have missed plenty.
> As for the parking, I have to pay to park outside my home the whole year around and if I park the motorhome outside I have to pay for a scratch card. Where as from November to March I could park in a prime site on Marine Drive free facing the sea. Yes plenty motorhome's park free around there all winter through without any problems and why not.
> Jackie & Keith


I do not think greenie was talking about the residents, more the people on the sites.

Personally, I avoid busy seaside towns in Summer. I go to Scarbados in wintertime but usually stay at Scalby Mills sealife centre. Marine Parade is out for me because of my 8.2 metre length. There are only a few bays I can reverse into with my back end over the grass. You also need a satellite dish for TV there and my wife needs her soap fix (so do I, as life is intolerable for me if SWMBO is not a happy bunny). 8O

Scarborough is a much better resort than the others on the East Yorkshire coast but some of them are now named 'benefits on sea' because of the numbers of young jobless types attracted there.

The recent story about "Traders up in arms about freeloading motorhomers", in the Yorkshire Post was complete twaddle. It is not surprising when local Councillors are in the Caravan site business. :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello chaps 

Didn't mean to cause offence to residents just meant the visitors! We didn't stay on a campsite as we don't like or need them. It's such a shame cos Scarborough used to be quite posh. It's sadly a sign of the times and must say I am quite partial to the penny falls.

Greenie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

bognormike said:


> suedew said:
> 
> 
> > greenasthegrass said:
> ...


We spent a couple of nights on North Marine Drive in the spring. We spent one night there then went on a Haven site for a few days (out of season so it was empty) we then went back to the front for the last night.

We had no problems, it may be greenies red motorhome is like a red flag to a bull to skinnyheads.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ha de ha Jezport! You just can't miss us!


Greenie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> Ha de ha Jezport! You just can't miss us!
> 
> Greenie


It was originally said as a joke, however you do read of nutters attacking fire engines so it may be a genetic defect in skinnyhead psycho head-.cases.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Anyone parked in Scarboorugh lately?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are there right now, Parked near the water treatment works. There are other vans also wild camping dotted along the north bay.


----------

